# Filter Recomendations for a 150 please



## lucky777*** (Dec 5, 2005)

Just bought a brand new 150 complete setup with lights,tank,stand and canopy. Now I need to find a filter heater and power head.

I'm not looking for a fancy filter with usb interface and auto prime, I'm just looking for a good solid and reliable filter. I've been using fluval products my whole life and I don't feel ike anything other then the fx5 would suit my needs but then its way out of the price range I want right now. Would definetly like to over filter rather then pick one up that only does up to 150-160.

I had looked at the Rena, Eheim, Marined and Fluval products.

Any recommendations or suggestions ?


----------



## metricliman (Sep 3, 2012)

Sump is the way to go on a large tank.


----------



## R6RaVeN37 (Aug 10, 2012)

Have you looked at the Odyssea CFS 11i or the CFS 14i? They both come with built in UV sterilizers and the 11i flows 1100gph and the 14i flows 1400gph and both are under $200 before shipping. I have two of the CFS 700's. One is set up on my 95gal tank and I have had no problems with it and it keeps the water nice and clear. I just got the other one for Xmas, but it is going to go on my 40gal breeder. PM me if you want the website address to take a look at these filters.


----------



## lucky777*** (Dec 5, 2005)

Never tried the Odyssea filters myself, reviews don't look so good. How long have you had them?


----------



## lucky777*** (Dec 5, 2005)

Anyone try the Rena XP4-XL?


----------



## R6RaVeN37 (Aug 10, 2012)

I have had mine for a few months with no problems. I spent about $10 in parts and about 1 hour of my time and was able to fix all the problems that people complain about having with these filters. Take a look at this thread, viewtopic.php?f=6&t=250640 and it should give you some more info. For me this filter and the little bit of time and money needed to remedy the issues was well worth it and I couldnt see myself paying way more for say an FX5.


----------



## metricliman (Sep 3, 2012)

Can you PM me the link for the Odyssea?


----------



## lucky777*** (Dec 5, 2005)

OK thanx. Yeah when I bought the tank yesterday they had the FX5's for $299.99 which is usually for $450 in Canada. Even Amazon has them lower but it's still expensive enough. Ill check your PM. The Rena keeps popping back in to mind though. Would lve to under or aournd $150-$225


----------



## R6RaVeN37 (Aug 10, 2012)

metricliman said:


> Can you PM me the link for the Odyssea?


Pm sent :thumb:


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

I would look at a couple FX5's or Eheim 2262's.


----------



## lucky777*** (Dec 5, 2005)

a couple fx5's?


----------



## R6RaVeN37 (Aug 10, 2012)

13razorbackfan said:


> I would look at a couple FX5's or Eheim 2262's.


I cant say anything about these two filters since I have never owned either of them, but for someone like me who is a bargain hunter and would rather spend hundreds of dollars on other things I am willing to give the "off-brand" items a chance. So far am am completely satisfied with my Odyssea in every sense and have had zero problems.



> a couple fx5's?


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

lucky777*** said:


> a couple fx5's?


I have a FX5 and a Aquatop CF500UV on just my 75g. Two for a 150 would be perfect. Hook one to a spray bar and make a small nozzle jet out of the other. I am about to set up my 180g and I am ordering another FX5 to go with my two aforementioned filters on my 75g.


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

R6RaVeN37 said:


> 13razorbackfan said:
> 
> 
> > I would look at a couple FX5's or Eheim 2262's.
> ...


I would have no problem recommending had I ever used the Odyssea. I have used off brand, including Odyssea, for lights and even two canisters(Aquatop). I wouldn't be opposed to trying the Odyssea filter. The only negative I have heard is the gasket seal and leak issues but they may have fixed that.


----------



## R6RaVeN37 (Aug 10, 2012)

> The only negative I have heard is the gasket seal and leak issues but they may have fixed that.


When you say the gasket seal do you mean the one on the lid? I just lube mine with petroleum jelly every time I put it on and then make sure to seat it fully before tightening the knobs. As far as the leak issue, most of the leaks come from where the hose connects to the valves and the inlet and outlet tubes. This is from the o-rings that are on the valves and the inlet and outlet tube. If you leave them on they will roll up when you put the hoses on and then it wont seal right causing the leak. I removed all of mine and no leaks.



> a couple fx5's?


I think he was refering to the price of "a couple fx5's", lol


----------



## nodima (Oct 3, 2002)

lucky777*** said:


> Just bought a brand new 150 complete setup with lights,tank,stand and canopy. Now I need to find a filter heater and power head.
> 
> I'm not looking for a fancy filter with usb interface and auto prime, I'm just looking for a good solid and reliable filter. I've been using fluval products my whole life and I don't feel ike anything other then the fx5 would suit my needs but then its way out of the price range I want right now. Would definetly like to over filter rather then pick one up that only does up to 150-160.
> 
> ...


Take a long look at building a sump.

You already know the answer (FX5) that is best in your mind, now you need to find a deal. Don't settle for 2 or even 3 smaller canisters, buy the FX5 and cry once. Buy off brands or smaller filters, and you will eventually justify getting the FX5 anyway, so just cut out the agony. All that is if you don't decide to go sump. 

BTW - I speak from experience. I've gone into things with the goal of getting into it as cheaply as possible, then realizing I should have just spent a little more and gotten the "right" equipment.

One other thought is to try a pair of the largest Eheim classic filters.


----------



## cichlid-gal (Apr 27, 2012)

nodima said:


> One other thought is to try a pair of the largest Eheim classic filters.


The largest Eheim classics are the 2260/2262 series which are both quite expensive in and of themselves. You can sometimes find one of these canisters used on ebay but that takes time...the 2260 is rated for 396 gallons, 630 flow, and 18 liters of media. The 2262 is rated for 500G, 900 flow, and 18 liters of media. The FX5 is rated for 400G, 950 flow, and 5.9 liters of media. There have been some good reviews and comparisons done of both these big canisters....the Fluval and Eheims. Basically, the Eheims win for function and longevity but the Fluval comes in just as good because of price and almost meets function. One of the biggest differences in these canisters is the amount of media that they hold...the Eheims win hands down with *18 liters*.

Because cost is one of your primary concerns the best option is probably the Fluval FX5 and a couple of AC 110 (I just saw the aqua clears on sale again yesterday...good price...pm me if you are interested in where). I bought my FX5 on a great summer sale deal for just over $200 and I just got a used Eheim 2260 off ebay for $160 (but the ebay eheim took me 2 months of waiting to find it). I still see good sales come up once in a while, often they are random and sometimes they are tied to holidays. The key is to check...every day...watching for the best buy...the one you CAN afford. In the meantime, while you are waiting for that sale, save your pennies and you will have more to put towards that great filter.


----------



## kmuda (Nov 27, 2009)

My grief with the FX5 is the high flow rate. I would rather have 3 filters running 300gph each than one filter running 900gph. It's all about filtration dynamics. While a high flow rate is conducive to excellent mechanical filtration, anything over about 270gph is detrimental to bio filtration. Aside from that, having a single filter on a tank is putting all of your eggs in one basket. Something goes wrong with that filter, either it breaks down or you break it (it happens), you have an emergency. With multiple filters, if one of them breaks, it's an inconvenience. The difference between an emergency and an inconvenience may be the life of the fish.

The FX5's primary role should be as a mechanical filter. It's actually a pretty poor biological filter (too high a flow rate and a miniscule media capacity for such a large filter). You could get two Marineland C-360's, resulting in a combined media capacity of 6.8 gallons (roughly 5x more media capacity than an FX5), only loosing 180gph, for about the same cost as a single FX5.


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

R6RaVeN37 said:


> > The only negative I have heard is the gasket seal and leak issues but they may have fixed that.
> 
> 
> When you say the gasket seal do you mean the one on the lid? I just lube mine with petroleum jelly every time I put it on and then make sure to seat it fully before tightening the knobs. As far as the leak issue, most of the leaks come from where the hose connects to the valves and the inlet and outlet tubes. This is from the o-rings that are on the valves and the inlet and outlet tube. If you leave them on they will roll up when you put the hoses on and then it wont seal right causing the leak. I removed all of mine and no leaks.


Yeah...I lube all mine as well. I always recommend it.


----------



## nodima (Oct 3, 2002)

cichlid-gal said:


> nodima said:
> 
> 
> > One other thought is to try a pair of the largest Eheim classic filters.
> ...


Busted on a technicality - I was referring to the largest of the standard sized classics.


----------



## lucky777*** (Dec 5, 2005)

So I went shopping and ................


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

Awesome.....now all you need to do is make a spray bar!!


----------



## kmuda (Nov 27, 2009)

And add some biological filtration. :lol:


----------



## xufan02 (Dec 22, 2012)

I just set up the same size tank and went with two fluval 406s'. Just ordered aquaclear 70/300 to finish it off.


----------



## lucky777*** (Dec 5, 2005)

kmuda said:


> And add some biological filtration. :lol:


 another filter or just buy a bunch of the biomax rings? I know it doesnt have any with it. Im also transfering over bio media from another fluval 305 *** had running for the last year.


----------



## lucky777*** (Dec 5, 2005)

xufan02 said:


> I just set up the same size tank and went with two fluval 406s'. Just ordered aquaclear 70/300 to finish it off.


eventually ill pick up a second filter if I can find one used.

new filter,tank,lights,canopy,glasstop,stand have emptied pockets and wifes patience. all in time. way more expensive in canada for the exact same thing.:-(


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

lucky777*** said:


> kmuda said:
> 
> 
> > And add some biological filtration. :lol:
> ...


I think he means to add another filter with a large bio media capacity and slower flow to give the water more contact time with the media. I have a FX5 and a Aquatop CF500UV on one tank because the Aquatop has a lot slower flow and holds just as much media as the FX5.


----------



## MandyBlue (Mar 19, 2011)

Where did you end up getting you fx5 from? I ordered mine from online which I found was much less then any store was selling their for.


----------



## slb.76 (Jul 30, 2012)

Eheim Pro 3 2075 UltraG160, better filter, super quiet, has way more media volume, uses less energy to run, meaning less $$$$ to operate. These days that counts for alot.


----------



## lucky777*** (Dec 5, 2005)

slb.76 said:


> Eheim Pro 3 2075 UltraG160, better filter, super quiet, has way more media volume, uses less energy to run, meaning less $$$$ to operate. These days that counts for alot.


 Way more expensive to buy the eheim also. Media is a 1 time purchase except batting or floss. I only paid $260 Canadian for it at Petsmart while on sale.


----------



## slb.76 (Jul 30, 2012)

lucky777*** said:


> slb.76 said:
> 
> 
> > Eheim Pro 3 2075 UltraG160, better filter, super quiet, has way more media volume, uses less energy to run, meaning less $$$$ to operate. These days that counts for alot.
> ...


Yeah it is on the pricey side, but the fact that it comes with media and the energy savings alone is what made my decision, plus I have an Eheim pro 2 2026, and it's working flawlessly for the past 2+ years.


----------

